# Express Entry_4011_Advice highly appreciated! TIA



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

HI All,

Hope you're all well.

After researching this forum and related websites, I decided to post some of my questions and hope to receive your constructive feedback. Please be understanding and kind with your words if some of my concerns may appear "silly" to you. 

1. Both my spouse's and my job are on NOC (Economist and University lecturer). We meet all descriptors and got our jobs positively assessed in Australia. Does that guarantee us passing WES?

2. Our maximum score would be 459. Do you think we stand a good chance of receiving an ITA in this situation?

3. I'm almost 2 years into my PhD. Should I wait until I finish my PhD or should I apply now with my MA degree? 

My pathway for PR in Australia is getting rough and I'm considering Canada. We spent quite a lot on our attempt with Australia and would love to have advice from you guys before making another investment in Canada.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

metuli said:


> 1. Both my spouse's and my job are on NOC (Economist and University lecturer). We meet all descriptors and got our jobs positively assessed in Australia. Does that guarantee us passing WES?


Australia and Canada are different countries. What happens in Australia is meaningless here.

Where did you receive your educations? Depending on where you went to school, your education might not be considered up to Canadian standards. 

And I can guarantee with almost 100% certainty that whichever one of you is a university lecturer will not get that job here in Canada (and if it is you then there is absolutely no way you will get that job here in Canada with only an MA).




> 3. I'm almost 2 years into my PhD. Should I wait until I finish my PhD or should I apply now with my MA degree?


More education = more points.

Then again, your age might work against you which could negate the extra points earned for your education.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please put out of your head everything you know about the Australian immigration system - it is completely different to the Canadian system. 

1) WES only evaluates your _education_ qualifications and rates them against a Canadian qualification.

There is no process for evaluating employment as there is in Australia - you simply self assess and send in the paperwork and the government assessors will look at it as part of the application process. 

2) That’s a pretty good score. You need to wait until the draw is low enough for your CRS rank to be included. 

One word of note, just having a qualifying CRS doesn’t automatically mean you will get an ITA the first time. They are issued on a first come, first serve basis. If you join the pool at 459 and are 261st person in the queue and the next draw is 459 with an allotment of 3400 invitations for that draw and there are 260 invitations left when they get to 459, you will unfortunately _not_ receive an invitation for that draw. On the up side, if the cut off for the next draw is 459 again, you will be at the front of the queue, so if there are only 129 invitations left when they got to 459, you _would_ be the first to get one out of the applicants in the 459 rank whereas the person at 130 would have to wait. 

3) This is a personal decision to make. You should consider whether any extra points a PhD might offer you are negated by the _deduction_ of points because of an increase in your age. 

Good luck to you in the decisions you have to make.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

colchar said:


> Australia and Canada are different countries. What happens in Australia is meaningless here.
> 
> Where did you receive your educations? Depending on where you went to school, your education might not be considered up to Canadian standards.
> 
> And I can guarantee with almost 100% certainty that whichever one of you is a university lecturer will not get that job here in Canada (and if it is you then there is absolutely no way you will get that job here in Canada with only an MA).


Thank you for replying.

Me: MA from New Zealand; BA from Vietnam
My spouse: MBA from Belgium + Vietnam (a joint program), BA from Vietnam.

No, I will never land a job as a university lecturer with my current education. I understand that. I reckon I fit some job in the field of education with my background and experience.





colchar said:


> More education = more points.
> 
> Then again, your age might work against you which could negate the extra points earned for your education.


You're right. If I can score 459, the sooner the better I think:confused2:


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Please put out of your head everything you know about the Australian immigration system - it is completely different to the Canadian system.
> 
> 1) WES only evaluates your _education_ qualifications and rates them against a Canadian qualification.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply and all the information. 

I had a look at cut-scores for recent rounds and see that invited score is getting higher and higher. I tried the Access to Information and Privacy (ATIP) service and found EE year-end report for 2018 being requested and released. Was wondering if IRCC also releases data about number of applications, score levels and backlogs? 



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 3) This is a personal decision to make. You should consider whether any extra points a PhD might offer you are negated by the _deduction_ of points because of an increase in your age.
> 
> Good luck to you in the decisions you have to make.


Thank you! Recently, I've come to realize that time is playing against me, so probably need to get started soon.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

metuli said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> Me: MA from New Zealand; BA from Vietnam
> My spouse: MBA from Belgium + Vietnam (a joint program), BA from Vietnam.


Your BAs might not be considered up to Canadian standards. The graduate degrees will.




> I reckon I fit some job in the field of education with my background and experience.


Depends on what your degrees are in.

Also keep in mind that your education is hardly unique as there are thousands upon thousands of people here with similar educations.


----------



## metuli (Oct 7, 2019)

colchar said:


> Your BAs might not be considered up to Canadian standards. The graduate degrees will.
> 
> 
> Depends on what your degrees are in.
> ...



Thanks so much for your answers and advice.

Have a great week ahead!


----------

